# ENGL INVADER 100 TEST CLIP! by bulb



## bulb (Aug 28, 2007)

hey guys, i know you have been askin for some clippage so here you go
its really rough i know and the takes arent tight at all cuz i wasnt even planning on posting it, but i figured since it came out decent itll give you a sense of the amp on channel 3 (bright, higain) and 1 (bright), on the clean channel i have the gmajor taking care of the phaser and delay.
i miked it with this weird mike jake has which i think is either the predecessor or prototype to the sm57, it looks exactly like a 57 but has a silver casing and an on/off switch as well.
i didnt take much care with mic placement, i just put it in front of the speaker and went for it, plugging it straight into the firepod and going from there, so there is definitely a LOT of room for improvement, and there is no bass in this clip either cuz i figured you guys would want to hear the amp, but yeah enough talk here ya go:
SoundClick song info: First Engl Invader 100 Clip (no bass) by Bulb


----------



## Jason (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 28, 2007)

wow. i _really_ like that tone.

that's almost the sort of tone i had when i got to mess around with with a dragon.

edit: although, the dragon sounded a little looser, which i loved for leads.


----------



## Battousai (Aug 28, 2007)

omgomgomgomgomgomgomg wow that sounds amazing.. love the definition in every note!
i fkin hate you bulb ! now youre makin me want an ENGL even more! GAAAAAAAAH!  

great clip btw


----------



## 8string (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh man that made me gas for an invader 100.......


----------



## Krunch (Aug 28, 2007)

Those are some really lively mids when you open up at 0:20. I like that a lot. I'm going to have to give it another chance. I tried an Invader 150 and thought it was very "meh."


----------



## Ryan (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow man, that sounds so much more open and fresh than the old pod tones.
Its like you can hear the guitar breathing in a way - especially around that riffage that starts :20. The cleans are gorgeous.
I can kinda imagine the bass guitar in there filling in the much needed lower freqs. A little tweakage and you'd definitely have a winner for a proper recording man.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 28, 2007)

Jesus, that really sounds good!

I want one!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 28, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> Jesus, that really sounds good!
> 
> I want one!




you want almost everything with the word engl on it.


----------



## Ror3h (Aug 28, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> you want almost everything with the word engl on it.



What's wrong with that? Collect 'em all


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 28, 2007)

Ror3h said:


> What's wrong with that? Collect 'em all



didn't say it was a bad thing! i'm just saying its kind of a given that hungus wants an engl. he doesn't even have to say it anymore!


----------



## m3ta1head (Aug 28, 2007)

WOW! MIDRANGE!!

Sounds so good!


----------



## 999dead666 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## sakeido (Aug 28, 2007)

This tone appeals to me


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 28, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> didn't say it was a bad thing! i'm just saying its kind of a given that hungus wants an engl. he doesn't even have to say it anymore!



This is true. 

Suffice to say, I'm really loving the midrange bite on that clip, and it's knocked my gas for an Invader up a notch.


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 28, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Wow man, that sounds so much more open and fresh than the old pod tones.
> *Its like you can hear the guitar breathing in a way - especially around that riffage that starts :20.* The cleans are gorgeous.
> I can kinda imagine the bass guitar in there filling in the much needed lower freqs. A little tweakage and you'd definitely have a winner for a proper recording man.



I think that nails it.


----------



## thadood (Aug 28, 2007)

sakeido said:


> This tone appeals to me



After reading this and then looking at your avatar, I lol'd.

Excellent tone, too!


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Aug 28, 2007)

sounds feckin awesome. and hey, you got a nice "Poing!" in your snare sound on that one too!


----------



## newamerikangospel (Aug 28, 2007)

Ror3h said:


> What's wrong with that? Collect 'em all




Pok'engl?


----------



## thadood (Aug 28, 2007)

Englmon!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha! I doubt I'll be getting them all.

I'm really only looking to get either the Invader or SE. Now, both of those, and I'd be on a winner!


----------



## bulb (Aug 28, 2007)

the midrange bite and the guitar breathing that you guys are talking about is that harmonic content im always raving about.
vhts and bogners are sold because of their rich harmonic midrange voicing, but this thing outdoes my clx in that department and it can also djent better than a powerball, hence the reason im selling the pball, it will also cut 100 times better in a live mix as a result.
the set of riffs at about 20 secs really demonstrates that well, you can pick any chord and hear all the notes clearly on full distortion.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh Jesus...I want.

Sounds killer 

You playing rough totally kills me after many careful takes, btw


----------



## Omnitopia (Aug 29, 2007)

bulb said:


> the set of riffs at about 20 secs really demonstrates that well, you can pick any chord and hear all the notes clearly on full distortion.



MAH RIFFS BEOTCH!


----------



## bulb (Aug 29, 2007)

yeah 20 secs be some jake riffage yo, respek!


----------



## Alpo (Aug 29, 2007)

That sounds great! I can imagine how it would sound with a bass.


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey yeah  ENGL INVADER and VADER I believe that this is gonna work out really well.


----------



## Blexican (Aug 29, 2007)

Awesome tone!


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm going to stand alone and just say I don't like that tone at all. Just my honest opinion, no offense. Kind of boring. I like the cleans though.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 29, 2007)

That sounds great!! Great mids, like everyone has been saying. It sounds like a little something is missing, but that's probably just a result of the fact that you just threw the mic on there and went for it.


----------



## Blexican (Aug 29, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I'm going to stand alone and just say I don't like that tone at all. Just my honest opinion, no offense. Kind of boring. I like the cleans though.



It's cool, Zim...besides, you've stated that you're not a fan of Djenty tone anyways. I'm on both sides of the fence, personally. Give me an Engl Invader 100 and a VHT Pitbull UL and I'll have the amps I'm gonna spend the rest of my life with.


----------



## bulb (Aug 29, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> That sounds great!! Great mids, like everyone has been saying. It sounds like a little something is missing, but that's probably just a result of the fact that you just threw the mic on there and went for it.



well that and there is no low end whatsoever cuz of the lack of bass, i like the bass to do the bass if you know what i mean haha!


----------



## keithb (Aug 29, 2007)

Sounds really good - as you mentioned, should sit really well in a mix.

What was in front of the amp here? Straight in, or was there boost? Which guitar?


----------



## bulb (Aug 29, 2007)

tubescreamer in front as per usual, and the carvin 7 string


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 29, 2007)

bulb said:


> tubescreamer in front as per usual, and the carvin 7 string



does your carvin have the stock pickups?


----------



## newamerikangospel (Aug 29, 2007)

After giving it a couple of days to "sink in" I realize that I like the tone, its just not how I would have dialed it in. I can hear that there is something in there that I could work with and be happy with.

Thinking about it, I would say your tone sounds like a ball, whereas I like my tone to have more of a convex manner. Not saying no mids, but I use a full band eq to pull down some of the lower lower mids (say 450-600) and a slight boost starting at 800 peaking at around 1000-1100. I dont like the mids as much as some of you guys do on here. When you play in a band that has the guitars cut through the mix, it leaves synth/keyboard work to go into the upper register, or have it get buried


----------



## Lee (Aug 29, 2007)

That sounded amazing. Now I really want to know what's going to come after that


----------



## bulb (Aug 29, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> does your carvin have the stock pickups?


lundgren m7 in the bridge
but the clean stuff was on the neck pickup which is stock and sounds amazing


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 29, 2007)

bulb said:


> lundgren m7 in the bridge
> but the clean stuff was on the neck pickup which is stock and sounds amazing



huh. i'm surprised about the stock pickup in the neck.


----------



## Thomas (Aug 29, 2007)

I really love that clean tone! And I agree with the clarity and definition regarding the high-gain tone. I just wish the riffage in the clip was more varied to get a better picture of it, if you get my meaning.


----------



## Espaul (Aug 30, 2007)

Everybody is always like "you're the best" when you post something bulb. But there is a reason for it. That sounded good. You really know how the guitar should sound in the mix, there's actually room for the bass there 

Oh... Really like the Opeth-clean-thing in there!


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 30, 2007)

I REALLY like that groove man. It reminds me of some kind of hip-hop beat.


----------



## Espaul (Sep 3, 2007)

Don't know if your still reading this thread bulb, but if you are. Can you record some bass on this clip to? The clip just sounds better each time I listen to it


----------



## Deschain (Sep 6, 2007)

Really like the drum sound in this.....as someone already said. Poing!!

Also - hows the mixing of the ep going?


----------



## bulb (Sep 6, 2007)

ep recording is 97 percent done
what is probably going to take the longest other than mixing and redoing a few bits here and there is programming the drums exactly the way orbo plays them, we did it for the walk, the fast ones and letter experiment and they are note for note, cymbal for cymbal exact now (and also sound 982398 times better as a result!) im also in the process of using letter experiment to make an even bigger sounding mix which at least to me sounds better! But yeah each song will have its own kind of mix i think, it just depends on how closely you are listening haha.
Other than that there are some potentially cool things in the works, which i really cant say much about for the time being, but depending on how things work out it may affect when the ep is available!
But yeah we are makin progress!


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 6, 2007)

Just got to listen to this one at home.... dig that Engl! I bet in a mix that thing would cut like a mother and fill the spot the GUITAR should fill!   As always Misha, great stuff. Now where is my copy of the EP.


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 6, 2007)

So are you doing all the guitars on the EP with your live rigs, whatever amps/gear you have handy and feel would suit the part, or the POD?


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 6, 2007)

bulb said:


> ep recording is 97 percent done
> what is probably going to take the longest other than mixing and redoing a few bits here and there is programming the drums exactly the way orbo plays them, we did it for the walk, the fast ones and letter experiment and they are note for note, cymbal for cymbal exact now (and also sound 982398 times better as a result!) im also in the process of using letter experiment to make an even bigger sounding mix which at least to me sounds better! But yeah each song will have its own kind of mix i think, it just depends on how closely you are listening haha.
> Other than that there are some potentially cool things in the works, which i really cant say much about for the time being, but depending on how things work out it may affect when the ep is available!
> But yeah we are makin progress!



Ooh, I like what this may be hinting towards.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Sep 7, 2007)

What amp did you use on the EP? I figure you've only had the invader a short while now


----------



## bulb (Sep 7, 2007)

for the ep its gonna be podxt for the sole reason that i have been working and tweaking that tone for years, and i have comparably no experience with miking, so unless you want to wait like another 7 years for an ep, i think podxt it gonna be hahah! (and as a bonus i think it sounds great recorded as well!)


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 7, 2007)

bulb said:


> for the ep its gonna be podxt for the sole reason that i have been working and tweaking that tone for years, and i have comparably no experience with miking, so unless you want to wait like another 7 years for an ep, i think podxt it gonna be hahah! (and as a bonus i think it sounds great recorded as well!)



I definitely have no complaints about your recorded tone from previous songs done with the PODxt.


----------



## muffgoat (Sep 7, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> After giving it a couple of days to "sink in" I realize that I like the tone, its just not how I would have dialed it in. I can hear that there is something in there that I could work with and be happy with.
> 
> Thinking about it, I would say your tone sounds like a ball, whereas I like my tone to have more of a convex manner. Not saying no mids, but I use a full band eq to pull down some of the lower lower mids (say 450-600) and a slight boost starting at 800 peaking at around 1000-1100. I dont like the mids as much as some of you guys do on here. When you play in a band that has the guitars cut through the mix, it leaves synth/keyboard work to go into the upper register, or have it get buried



I agree i am not huge on the mids in my graph eq, it def scoops them but leaves enough for some djent. I like razor sharp tone, hence why i like my solid state


----------

